# John deere 70 belt pully



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Anybody have a 70 that they could measure the width of the belt pully? I tried to put a cover on mine the other day and I can't, the pully kind looks like it has been trimmed, the cover will not go on, thanks!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Was your pulley cover an after-market? I bought one for my 720D once that would not fit, sent it back & got one somewhere else, it fit! Some of the covers just aren't right!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm sure it is aftermarket, However those three bolts are hanging outwards further than the pulley, I can get the cover partly on and when I engage the clutch it just pushes it off. If I run my finger around the inside of the edge of the pulley it feels uneven, this is why I think someone cut on it


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

That sounds like the disks may be worn too much & need replaced. The three bolts are the adjusters.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll have to read into it I guess, the clutch works good, snaps in and out well, I'm pretty green with these old tractors, bought my B in February and my 70 in may


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

There are also "dogs" in the clutch that may be worn. 

I grew up on "two-lungers", but don't have any anymore, so I'm going on memory (maybe not a good thing). Fortunately, the clutches aren't hard to work on!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

That's the way my grandpa is, he farmed with em 50 years ago, for an old man he has a good memory tho, I'll get me a book and we'll tear into her, I still think that pulley looks like it has been trimmed on tho


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

hey that 317 'special' is really something, you musya had alotta hours into it huh?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

ben70b said:


> hey that 317 'special' is really something, you musya had alotta hours into it huh?


Thanks! I spent some time on it. Started out with a parted out 317 "rolling chassis".

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.com/discus/messages/335/65901.html?1265243873


----------

